# Tour de Julian, Sunday November 6th, 2005



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

R&B Bicycle Club is announcing their annual Tour de Julian, coming up Sunday November 6th, at Jess Martin Park in Julian. Features a 22 mile MTB route and a 40 mile Road route plus a mountain bike hillclimb competition. Maps, elevation profiles, pictures, and registration information are at www.julianactive.com.
Save gas and ride up with a friend.


----------

